# Is this hairy crabgrass?



## Leo (May 4, 2020)

New homeowner here. Just start to learn the lawn care. I am in PA and my lawn is KBG, perennial ryegrass and fine fescue mix.

They started to grow in early April this year (Around 50F)before I put down the pre emergent. It is lighter green color and growing much faster than KBG/perennial ryegrass. Hairy all over, both sheath and blade. I found some those in my front yard only, did not see this in mine nor my neighbor's lawn before. I guess it came from the top soil I put down last year.

My neighbor said they were hairy crabgrass. But google results said it might be too early to see these and I tried crabgrass killer and seems not working (BioAdvanced lawn weed and crabgrass killer). The leaf is also narrow.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## OrangeGravy (May 5, 2020)

Almost looks like kikuyu? I have some of that


----------



## Leo (May 4, 2020)

OrangeGravy said:


> Almost looks like kikuyu? I have some of that


It is rare to see that in my area. Never heard about that. Thank you all the same.


----------



## CoachLarry (Apr 12, 2020)

It does look like Kikuyu, but didn't know it grew in the Northeast. There are ways to control it in warm season grass, but not sure about cool season. It will usually spread aggressively.


----------

